# Uh-oh, I shot a 7dm2 and I really liked it



## coastalconn (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been at a crossroads deciding what to do next with lenses and cameras.  I was thinking I would stay with Nikon and sell a bunch of gear and pick up a 300 2.8 VR.  This morning I met up with a new friend that follows me on FB and he was shooting a 7dm2 with a 400 f5.6.  I gave it a bit of a test run and I though it was pretty sweet with focus accuracy and oh how that shutter just made me smile.   So I think I will be selling a bunch of stuff and picking up a 7dm2.  I will probably keep the D7100 with the 300 F4 and go dual system.  Any thoughts or things I should be aware of?

I know most people take shots of Cats with new cameras or lenses, but I always use Osprey to judge focus and sharpness.. 
So before someone says pictures or it didn't happen...

7dm2 400 f5.6



Testing 7DM2/400 f5.6 4_18 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 5 Million views as of Jan 12, on Flickr

D7100 Nikon 300 F4



D7100/300 F4 comparison shot by krisinct- Thanks for 5 Million views as of Jan 12, on Flickr


----------



## Rgollar (Apr 18, 2015)

I think canon should give you there gear for free to advertise there equipment. Lets face it your photos are top notch. So why wouldnt a camera company not want there equipment to be associated to your quality images. Im not saying its the gear that make your photos great its definitely your skill. But the views you get from your images is great advertising so they should hook you up. I know if I was with canon I would.


----------



## BillM (Apr 18, 2015)

Have you tried the D7200 yet ?


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice couple of pictures but the second one to me looks sharper.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes...embrace the Dark Side, Luke...err...Kris...

What chu wanna do THAT for?  All YOU need is a pinhole camera and a coke bottle for a lens, and you get these National Geographic-worthy shots.  
Okay, that COULD be a SLIGHT exaggeration.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 18, 2015)

I really can't make heads or tails of the differences in bodies above, as all I really see are the differences in focal length.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 18, 2015)

It's really hard to tell the difference in sharpness to me but I am sure you feel the difference speed and buffer wise. I think its really a tough call with the different Characteristics of the lenses as far as sharpness goes.The 7DII is no doubt a birder or sports tool.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 18, 2015)

My only thought is dual system is a pain in the a**. I went from all Canon to m4/3rds and then bought Nikon for tracking, even though I don't do that much wildlife etc, I need it sometimes. It's costlier and more awkward. 

I'd say pick a system and go with it, but I don't recommend having 2 different sets. Ymmv


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 18, 2015)

BillM said:


> Have you tried the D7200 yet ?


I haven't.  I know the sensor is great and the improved buffer would be quite helpful.  The speed of the 7dm2 is pretty impressive and I really liked the feel of the body.  



MSnowy said:


> Nice couple of pictures but the second one to me looks sharper.





fjrabon said:


> I really can't make heads or tails of the differences in bodies above, as all I really see are the differences in focal length.


 The second one was quite a bit closer.  These were on passes several minutes apart.  It was already around 10:30-11 so the light was getting a bit harsh..



sm4him said:


> Yes...embrace the Dark Side, Luke...err...Kris...
> 
> What chu wanna do THAT for?  All YOU need is a pinhole camera and a coke bottle for a lens, and you get these National Geographic-worthy shots.
> Okay, that COULD be a SLIGHT exaggeration.


A pinhole camera would be a lot cheaper   No sure about the frame rate, lol..




DarkShadow said:


> It's really hard to tell the difference in sharpness to me but I am sure you feel the difference speed and buffer wise. I think its really a tough call with the different Characteristics of the lenses as far as sharpness goes.The 7DII is no doubt a birder or sports tool.


I have always known about the 400 F5.6.  It a very good lens for the price.  AF is very fast and it seems as sharp as the Nikon's 300 F4 which is very sharp.  It's also quite light and considering how close I generally get, I could live with 400mm I think..



jaomul said:


> My only thought is dual system is a pain in the a**. I went from all Canon to m4/3rds and then bought Nikon for tracking, even though I don't do that much wildlife etc, I need it sometimes. It's costlier and more awkward.
> I'd say pick a system and go with it, but I don't recommend having 2 different sets. Ymmv


It might be a bit of a PITA.  I'm not sure if I want to entirely give up on Nikon yet.  I do have the Tamron 70-200 VC and the 300 F4 which are both great lenses.  I would probably sell the Tamron and some other lenses and probably the D800.    I'm going to ponder it for a few weeks...


----------



## Overread (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd say give the Nikon camera a try with a 300mm f2.8 because as blown away as you are with the 400mm f5.6 I'm pretty sure a 300mm f2.8 (or heck maybe try a 400mm f2.8) will blow your socks off

Also if I were jumping to Canon I'd kinda want to wait to see how the 5DMIV is going to turn out - crop sensor mode - potential higher ISO range and similar/better AF system might all be on the cards for that one


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 19, 2015)

Overread said:


> I'd say give the Nikon camera a try with a 300mm f2.8 because as blown away as you are with the 400mm f5.6 I'm pretty sure a 300mm f2.8 (or heck maybe try a 400mm f2.8) will blow your socks off
> 
> Also if I were jumping to Canon I'd kinda want to wait to see how the 5DMIV is going to turn out - crop sensor mode - potential higher ISO range and similar/better AF system might all be on the cards for that one



I agree try the Nikon 300mm 2.8. I used to use one with my D3oo, super quick focus.


----------



## BillM (Apr 19, 2015)

Well life is short so do whatever makes you happy 

The worst thing that can happen is you change your mind and switch back, the only thing it cost you is money.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for your thoughts OR, Mike and Bill.  Here is a better comparison, One with the Canon, one with the Nikon.  These were shot at the same time.  Would love your thoughts on this one... (One image courtesy of Michael Beaulieu, used with permission)




full size download.   canonNikon comp


----------



## Rgollar (Apr 19, 2015)

This will be interesting . I have to say I like the top on better. But when I pixel peep the bottom one seems to have less noise. But thats just my opinion and I have been wrong so many times.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 19, 2015)

Tony Northup and his lady were saying that even that Canon 400 5.6 is sharper with a 1.4TC at 560mm than the tammy @ 560.  Another thing to keep in mind...

And canons DR sucks....

OH WAIT, you have a D800! Seems like a good second body for you, really.

Jake


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 19, 2015)

Rgollar said:


> This will be interesting . I have to say I like the top on better. But when I pixel peep the bottom one seems to have less noise. But thats just my opinion and I have been wrong so many times.


Different lenses, different exposures.  So which is which?



D-B-J said:


> Tony Northup and his lady were saying that even that Canon 400 5.6 is sharper with a 1.4TC at 560mm than the tammy @ 560.  Another thing to keep in mind...
> 
> Jake


Yup they said that online so it must be true right?


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 19, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> > This will be interesting . I have to say I like the top on better. But when I pixel peep the bottom one seems to have less noise. But thats just my opinion and I have been wrong so many times.
> ...




I didn't add that I think most of their test images are a joke... did I?  Oops. 

Sh*** weak, haha

Jake


----------



## Braineack (Apr 20, 2015)

shoot the 7Dm2 on a crummy lighting day that requires higher ISOs and report back.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2015)

I liked the top picture a little better as-is.

If you get around to selling your out-of-focus, rough detailed Tammy shoot me an email.  I'll take that out of your hands for cheap.


----------



## Rgollar (Apr 20, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Different lenses, different exposures. So which is which?


Well I thought the top image was Canon due to the noise I was seeing and the bottom was Nikon due to less noise. I have the 7d Mark  II and the top looks  alot like some of my images concerning noise. But again I am a novice at best so I am just guessing.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2015)

Braineack said:
			
		

> shoot the 7Dm2 on a crummy lighting day that requires higher ISOs and report back.


That was sort of what I was thinking, especially after reading Nasim's first look piece where he mentioned the noise at low ISO values. As far as thoughts...last week Hogan was speculating that the new Sony 24-MP APS-C sensor with the 19 frames per second capability would be the choice for the D400.What s Coming in Sensors byThom Thom Hogan He also said in another article that he expects Nikon to flesh out its lineup by the end of 2015 with the D400.

I dunno...the Nikon 300/2.8 is a high quality lens, and can take a converter (or maybe even the 1.7x for a 510mm equiv) to get a nice 420mm f/4 focal length. I think right now is maybe not quite the right time to make a move, but it depends on how you are about buying then selling off gear. My feeling is that YES, the 7D-II has the great AF system, and the fast firing rate, but honestly, I looked at some evening bird stuff shot by a guy in Southern California, along the beaches...ehhh...low noise, reasonably so, but not much detail. I just have the feeling that the 7D-II is almost exactly what the Nikon D2x was for me: a fantastic body and sub-systems, with an inferior sensor that's going to very soon, be made obsolete by something better from "the other guys".

I think mid- to later 2015 might be a big year for new cameras. Canon has two (three?) new models coming out. Sony has NEW 24 and 36 MP full-frame sensors this spring. I think we're close to a round of new offerings...might not be quite the right time to make a move just now. Or....buy a 7D-II and use it over the summer or for however long.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 20, 2015)

switching systems seems...well, to be honest, it always seems kinda silly when you are already heavily invested in another.  maybe the canon 7DII  _*is*_ actually better than nikons current offerings for what you shoot...Until nikons next round of cameras, then it is probably going to flop back again.  you could seesaw back and forth forever between different systems as they try to one-up each other year after year. its a never-ending game of leapfrog. I mean, if  you've got money to burn, by all means, go for it.  This seems like its going to be a big year for cameras, so you might want to hold off till the fall and see what Nikons answer to the newest canon offerings is going to be.


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't know what the cost is of renting a camera, but maybe you could rent some different setups for a week or so at a time and see what you like best!


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 20, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From my comparisons it really wasn't a night and day difference between the D7100.  I am keeping the D7100 with the 300 F4 for lower light situations anyways.  So I will have 2 great cameras that I can use in a variety of situations.  Being a full time birder, newer full frame sensors don't do anything for me.  The D800 is an awesome mind blowing camera,   If I did more general photography it is an easy 5-10 year camera.  I am sticking with the DX format because it makes the most sense for what I shoot.  ISO and DR don't do much if focus accuracy isn't there..



pixmedic said:


> switching systems seems...well, to be honest, it always seems kinda silly when you are already heavily invested in another.  maybe the canon 7DII  _*is*_ actually better than nikons current offerings for what you shoot...Until nikons next round of cameras, then it is probably going to flop back again.  you could seesaw back and forth forever between different systems as they try to one-up each other year after year. its a never-ending game of leapfrog. I mean, if  you've got money to burn, by all means, go for it.  This seems like its going to be a big year for cameras, so you might want to hold off till the fall and see what Nikons answer to the newest canon offerings is going to be.


I'm not that heavily invested.  I really don't see Nikon coming out with a D400, they have given up on a "Pro" DX camera.  By keeping both systems I will leave my options open in the future..



FITBMX said:


> I don't know what the cost is of renting a camera, but maybe you could rent some different setups for a week or so at a time and see what you like best!


It's not a bad time, but I know a lot of people (I should say they know me) so trying out gear is not a problem for me.  I took about 300 shots with the 7DM2 and it was enough to determine how fast and accurate the AF system is...


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 27, 2015)

Rgollar said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Different lenses, different exposures. So which is which?
> ...



It was misleading, lol, the top was the D7100 but at ISO 1250, the Canon was at ISO 200.  The point was I don't think it will really matter much.  The 7D mark II arrives tomorrow and I already have a 400 F5.6 that arrived on Friday.  Should be a bit of a learning curve as the AF-On is in a different position and the shutter and front wheel is reversed.  Can't wait to get it set up and find some diving Osprey


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2015)

I for one hope this fails miserably, well at least my bank account hopes it fails LOL

But it will just prove my point that you are capable of taking great shots no matter what gear you use. Even really crappy stuff


----------



## sm4him (Apr 27, 2015)

BillM said:


> I for one hope this fails miserably, well at least my bank account hopes it fails LOL
> 
> But it will just prove my point that you are capable of taking great shots no matter what gear you use. Even really crappy stuff



I have every confidence that Kris will get stellar shots with whatever camera/lens combo he chooses.

And I, for one, am absolutely thrilled that he decided to ditch that D800!


----------



## Rgollar (Apr 27, 2015)

I am really looking forward to the images you capture from the 7d mark II. I dont expect to see a big difference as I think what ever you shoot with will look amazing. I believe if you get it right in the camera from the get go it does not matter if you shoot Canon or Nikon. Its what ever feels best in your hand. Ok Nikon fans write how the noise in low light is going to suck in  the 7d II versus the Nikon. I swear its really getting old. Any ways I think Coastalconn has such skill at this that he will amaze people with any camera he shoots with and I look forward to his pictures.


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2015)

sm4him said:


> And I, for one, am absolutely thrilled that he decided to ditch that D800!



Do we take that to mean that you will be giving the D800 a new home


----------



## sm4him (Apr 27, 2015)

BillM said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > And I, for one, am absolutely thrilled that he decided to ditch that D800!
> ...



You can take that to mean that the D800 is already in my hot little hands!


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 27, 2015)

BillM said:


> I for one hope this fails miserably, well at least my bank account hopes it fails LOL
> But it will just prove my point that you are capable of taking great shots no matter what gear you use. Even really crappy stuff


It's not so bad for the bank account if the transition is successful.  I actually got the 7d mark II through a site called greentoe.  Full USA version from an authorized seller for only $170 more than a D7200.  Found a used 400 F5.6 for 750 shipped.  I might do a post about greentoe, it's an interesting site that bargain shoppers like me will really enjoy.  Sort of like priceline except for cameras and electronics..



sm4him said:


> And I, for one, am absolutely thrilled that he decided to ditch that D800!


I couldn't think of a better home for the D800   I know it will get lots of love and usage!



Rgollar said:


> I am really looking forward to the images you capture from the 7d mark II. I dont expect to see a big difference as I think what ever you shoot with will look amazing. I believe if you get it right in the camera from the get go it does not matter if you shoot Canon or Nikon. Its what ever feels best in your hand. Ok Nikon fans write how the noise in low light is going to suck in  the 7d II versus the Nikon. I swear its really getting old. Any ways I think Coastalconn has such skill at this that he will amaze people with any camera he shoots with and I look forward to his pictures.


I'm sick of the Canon/Nikon debates as well.  The both have strengths and weaknesses..  probably why I will keep both.  To me a camera is just a tool and whichever tool works best in the situation I am in will be the one I choose.  It's a bit different for me since I am only a wildlife guy so wides and normal lenses don't matter much for me.  It seems that Canon takes people like me a bit more seriously and offers a few better options for what and how I shoot..


----------



## Rgollar (Apr 27, 2015)

I am heavily invested into canon. But I am really thinking about getting the Nikon D810 for Portrait work as I think its the best in this area. But for shooting sports I prefer Canon. So I have to say I like them both for there purposes. Man I dont even want to tell my wife I want another camera body she is going to kill me. I keep telling her this will be the last one for a while.


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm glad the 800 went to such a good home


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 28, 2015)

sm4him said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > I for one hope this fails miserably, well at least my bank account hopes it fails LOL
> ...


You have/had a d7000 didn't you?


----------



## sm4him (Apr 28, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > BillM said:
> ...



Yep. I also had a D5100, which was my first DSLR. I'll sell the D5100 now, and keep the D7000 as a backup body. If things go well this year, I might upgrade the backup to a D7100 at some point.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 28, 2015)

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



I still have my d7000.  You'll find out you'll just won't use it except for video and testing.  The FF is just so much more versatile.  I thought many times of upgrading to a d7100 but I'd rather buy a lens or something.


----------

